
Show HN: VR video conferencing with AFrame and Mediasoup - BetaCygni
https://everyonevr.com
======
BetaCygni
Hi HN, in the past weeks I spent a lot of time videoconferencing. However,
something was missing. Classical videoconferencing works fine with a small
number of people, but when the group gets larger it becomes very static. I
built this in my spare time to improve things. The positional audio (use
headphones!) makes it easy to pick out voices, and moving around makes
splitting off into smaller groups very natural.

This is built using the AFrame library, but I haven't enabled real VR device
support. Mainly because hardly anyone I know has one. Also, the webcam images
will become a lot less useful when everyone is wearing a headset.

Please give it a try and tell me what you think! Works great for informal
gatherings, but if you really miss office meetings EveryoneVR has got you
covered.

